# Share your Funny chicken pictures.



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

.............


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

..........


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I just shared that picture on Facebook


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Now we know.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy National Poultry Day!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Love these! They are hilarious!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

That's so true!! ^^


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

CPR to a chicken. I laughed till I cried.

http://vimeo.com/22942977


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

She did CPR on a man before and he didn't come to. Now that was funny. ICU was a cardboard box. LOL. Hey at least she didn't try CPR through his butt hole, I heard of someone doing that. They said that was what you was suppose to do with a chicken


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

"Do you know what that Barred Rock did? Let me tell you......." A couple of hens gossiping


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Love it...


----------

